# iPhone 12 Pro Connectivity Problem



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have an iPhone 12 pro, which when connected to my TT via the USB Apple cable displays as "unreadable" on the driver display...never had this problem with my iPhone X - anybody know how to fix the issue, my Audi dealer is stumped!

My new phone can connect via Bluetooth and play music from Spotify no problem, it's only when I connect it via the cable that the car doesn't recognise my phone and won't play anything. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No issues with mine.
is it retro fitted by any chance?

tried another car or cable to prove both are fine?


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Apple carplay is working crap with my 12 pro max. 8 out of 10 times I receive a WhatsApp or a incoming call it will kill Carplay and won't let me answer the phone, have to wait till Bluetooth comes on and then I can talk.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

My Carplay works perfect with iPhone 12 pro max running 14.6 on VC 295.

Is your iPhone fully updated? Which version you running?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Same as above for me although I have a Bluetooth dongle in the ash tray so it's completely wireless


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

i would try restarting phone, maybe wiping and restoring

is there a setting on phone that will ignore/ allow USB access?

new lead?

sometimes lightning port on phone can get a bit of dust in it and stops it connecting


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

-BigMac- said:


> My Carplay works perfect with iPhone 12 pro max running 14.6 on VC 295.
> 
> Is your iPhone fully updated? Which version you running?


Yeah, I've got a 12 pro max, zero problems :?


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Mark Pred said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> > My Carplay works perfect with iPhone 12 pro max running 14.6 on VC 295.
> ...


IOS 14.6, and a much newer (312?) VC firmware version.
Will reboot the phone before I'll get in the next time and see how it will react.

Good to know that I'm the only one having the issues haha, so it can be resolved


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

gogs said:


> Same as above for me although I have a Bluetooth dongle in the ash tray so it's completely wireless


@gogs out of interest can you give me some details with what BT dongle you are using and fitment.. im finding it a faff putting my 12 pro max in and out of the tray when I use carplay 

Cheers

Andy..


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

https://cplay2air.com/


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

My iPhone 12 Pro Max works better than the 10 it stays connected.


----------

